# Lizards > Monitors and Tegus >  Incorrect Care?

## Nick144

So, I found this video on youtube just wanting to know your epinions
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5NGBEnnQgI&NR=1

----------


## ChicaPiton519

Why is this incorrect care?

"these are strictly cages for feeding"
as he said in the monitor feeding portion, which i suspect you are talking about...

----------


## Nick144

I was just asking opinions

----------


## mr86mister

This is correct IMO. He is removing the animal from his environment to feed it. It keeps the owner safe so the animal won't get the impression that it's time to feed every time someone's hands are in the enclosure. It also keeps the animal from eating anything or harming itself in the enclosure.

----------


## ChicaPiton519

yeah, i saw nothing wrong in the whole vid...

----------


## Nick144

These people do own an albino sav which is cool

----------

